# Scottish Italian Car Day 2009



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

This weekend saw host to the annual Scottish italian Car Day 2009 in Craingtoun Country Park, St. Andrews. The event is a showcase for Scottish Italian car owners to show off their pride and joys.

This was my second time attending the event and what a great day it turned out to be. The sun was high in the sky with a little cloud coverage and the park was packed with all sorts of Italian cars ranging from rare exotics to everyday run arounds.

Here are a selection of pictures I took on the day in no particular order.

Enjoy!






























































































































































































Black & White Shots




























High Contrast Shots














































(Photobucket has reduced picture quality when resizing)

Thank you for taking the time to look through the pictures, comments and constructive criticism welcome.


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice cars there. It's so hard to get good shots at midday with the sun out, much easier if it is overcast but youve done a good job.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

What... no Multiplas?








Those 8Cs are horny beasties though aren't they...

Great photos :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Bugger, I meant to goto this one...

That 8C is super stunning and the 355's as well.. Two of my favorite cars of all time.

Pics are great as well mate. No 500 Abarths there?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments



Dubbedup said:


> No 500 Abarths there?


Nope, no new Abarths there at all which was a bit of a suprise.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Lovely shots, I really like the last one!!


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Great shots. Was a great turn out, better than last year.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice pics mate......but you missed the cleaner black GTA behind the white one! 

Its amazing the dirt you cant see in pics though because the 8C was certainly not clean.......well used as it should be anyway!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Some good pics there. The 8c is just soooooo :argie:

love these kinds of events with a broad gathering of cars. Took part in a big annual MG run from Abingdon last Sunday and there were 100 cars from 1925 to the most recent cracker of a day


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> What... no Multiplas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one sooooooo bad... please Santa... I'll be good, I promise :car:
Nice pics m8 thanks for sharing.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

cars looking great mate!!!


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

Well done - I was parked across from you - grey 159 Ti , didnt see you about though.


----------



## WGG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics and that 8C is stunning.

Were there no Maserati's?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys!



cj romeo said:


> Well done - I was parked across from you - grey 159 Ti , didnt see you about though.


Like yourself I seen your car but never see you around lol



WGG said:


> Nice pics and that 8C is stunning.
> 
> Were there no Maserati's?


There was a Spyder there and a few older ones but nothing that really stood out.


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

There was a nice Maserati Merak, a (4.2GT) Spider and and a 3.2 GT.

Even at Brooklands for Auto Italia, there were very few Maser's.


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

ok, heres my pics from the day..all taken with an LG renoir phone cam so not as flash as SXI ..

the 8c in black.. [=D>] i want one..



























Brera V6. the wife loved this. im not so sure.


















maser


















noddy was no-where to be seen..









found a couple of monkeys though.. [LOL] 

















also got the job of a pedal boat round the pond..

















let the abuse about my sunglasses commence..


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice pictures.

I spotted myself and my mate in three of them, its like where's wally lol


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL, i was parked up beside the brera in the pictures, got there about 1pm.

i would have got more pics but the mrs got bored looking at cars after about 20 minutes of me running around.. 

was a good day, will be back next year..probably without the mrs. LOL


----------

